# Weird symptom (ill ask again)



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi!

I have this INCREDIBLY sick and disturbing symptom to DP/DR that just wont go away. I feel other peoples bodies in my own. Their faces and their body parts sort of latch onto my own.

And this symptom isnt relieved with meds...and its seriously starting to make me worried...

I watched a clip today with sarah silverman, and afterward...yep you guessed it. her face was latched onto mine and it didnt go away. Afterward i had these disturbing thoughts aswell..like i dont want to be myself and that it'd be easier just to be someone else...and that made me really scared as these things combined...and yep you guessed right again..i felt like another person...

Fucking psychotic bullcrap..

Does ANYBODY out there have anything remotely similar? i would be VERY relieved to hear if someone has experienced the same thing as that would help me greatly in not thinking i am a complete fucktard...


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have this INCREDIBLY sick and disturbing symptom to DP/DR that just wont go away. I feel other peoples bodies in my own. Their faces and their body parts sort of latch onto my own.
> 
> ...


Yes! Ive experienced something similar!
Althouh a little different, but similar. Its like I would see myself in my mind as someone else or being like them. Especially relatives like parents/brother/sister. But also combined with just not feeling me. This is the main area thats still bothering me now. I still don't quite feel me.


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

hm.. I definitely start to feel like I am the other people in the room, especially if they're also women around my age and are similar to me in any way.. I start feeling like we're ALL the same person.
I've also felt like my body parts melted into other people's, like if I'm holding a guy's arm, I start to feel like I don't know where my own body is. Is that similar to what you're describing?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank god...

Yeah i guess this has to do with the neurological boundary neuron thingy...its like whiped out and needs to heal. And i have never claimed to be anybody else or i have never REALLY wanted to be someone else...

So i guess this is DP..holy freaking fuck im fucked up...

But i wont let this get me down!!

Im going for a run..thanks for this!


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

If it is permeable psychological boundries, that would explain I guess why ive read things and felt it, also. But can these feelings actually stick/change you or is it just an illusion of dp? Because my actual dp seems gone really but I still feel the impact of thoughts i had while DP'd such as not feeling me, or the suggestive ideas I accidently took in while DPd. I'm worried, will these also fade off?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

I sometimes experience that I can "feel" it if I see someone scratching their head. I don't really bother.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

That's interesting, Ive not heard of that symtom before, but i'm very glad others understand and empathise with you: just knowing you're not alone does help, i find.

Yes, "permeable pshychological boundaries" is a good way of putting it, I reckon.

I guess your early development, when learning to differentiate between yourself and others, was disturbed.

Perhaps you learned that you didnt matter, as others neglected you and were caught up in their own problems, so you had to, in a way, become them to find emotional sustainence.

Maybe you just have to start reinforcing yourself and your individuality, mentally drawing lines between you and old archetypes.

But, as long as you're not losing yourself, the ability to empathise with others is no bad thing.

Sorry if i'm talking out my backside


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah its my mind playing tricks on me due to my very weak sence of self. I even identify with my thoughts...(everyone nearly does this, only the degree varies) and its very fucking disturbing.

but im on vitamins with alot of amino acids and good minerals and stuff in it aswell as on antidepressants and its making me feel better (the depression is letting up)


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Nah its my mind playing tricks on me due to my very weak sence of self. I even identify with my thoughts...(everyone nearly does this, only the degree varies) and its very fucking disturbing.
> 
> but im on vitamins with alot of amino acids and good minerals and stuff in it aswell as on antidepressants and its making me feel better (the depression is letting up)


Get some L-tryptophan. It's a natural antidepressant, makes you less anxious and helps you get some gooood sleep.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

TheGame said:


> Nah its my mind playing tricks on me due to my very weak sence of self. I even identify with my thoughts...(everyone nearly does this, only the degree varies) and its very fucking disturbing.
> 
> but im on vitamins with alot of amino acids and good minerals and stuff in it aswell as on antidepressants and its making me feel better (the depression is letting up)


I get this.

I wouldn't just brush it away as you playing tricks on yourself though. Like dreams, I think almost everything that happens in conscious experience has some kind of significance.

Try to become aware of when it happens, what context triggers which feeling etc.

Last night I got it where I felt like my father. That's the bad one, I always hate feeling like him. Instead of resisting it this time though I embraced it. I realised that there was some significance to it. I realised that it often happened when I felt really angry. It was always my face too, especially my eyes. I kind of think of it now as my father's rage that I've internalized.

Try not resisting it next time. Try being it as if there is nothing wrong with doing so. A part of you wants to experience being that person so give yourself permission to let it do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I get this.
> 
> I wouldn't just brush it away as you playing tricks on yourself though. Like dreams, I think almost everything that happens in conscious experience has some kind of significance.
> 
> ...


Yes, internalising or introjecting significant figures in our upbringing is a normal part of development.
Unfortunately, if they were somewhat deranged then it can fuck you up.
But I would certainly agree that allowing it and being conciously aware of what's happening has to be a good thing. The best part of solving a problem is understanding it to begin with.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i don't know if it's that i don't understand really this symptom but me sometimes if i want to be funny for example i'll mimics a friend who i think he's funny.

Sometimes i use too the expressions of other persons or their words because i think they're "cool" with this words or because my head is empty so i go to use their words rather search a word.

is it that?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Ive had this too


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah ive been trying not to scare myself up over it.

Its just annoying and terribly uncomfortable...

And i really just wish it all would go away...

I do realize now that this experience WILL change my life...It absolutely most definately will. In alot of areas.. And it kindof already has.
Like i would often be the one that lead situations and always was a leader type guy. But now i have realized that its perfectly ok to let others take the lead. And that has opened my eyes in more than one way. Like you really see the greatness in others when you let that shine in them.

Life is incredibly vast and complex...i just wish i had my senses together...and most of all i would like to feel normal...

Its not so much that other people react. but i feel fucking unreal..vitaminsupplements help though =)


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

wow. It's so interesting others experience the same fucked up shit as I do. I don't understand why this happens to us, we seem so normal and rational! We even know out thoughts are weird and not real - but we can not FEEL they're not.

I have this feeling too... but more on a conceptual level. It's like... I know I'm me and I can't experience other peoples experiences. But it's like I feel the world doesn't consist of small entities but some whole entity. Like we are all just atoms and stuff that melt into each other. I melt into the air and ground and universe. Like some buddhist-mindfulness-stuff but just scary and confusing. There is no difference between me and objects around me, they are just there. Aswell as me.

I feel as if... we are all the same, we have the same basic feelings. We experience things the same, what would then make an individual special? Is there a real "me"?

I also sometimes have the feeling that my body is melting into other objects, or that if I can't feel pressure to a certain body part it feels as if it's not there. Or if one body part, like my hand... is hanging down, if it's resting on my knees when I'm sitting in a crawled up position, it feels as if it's floating around in space and I get that feeling you get from heights. Wow, it sounds so weird. How come you get this really strange perceptual feeling when you know they're not real? It's as if reason and feeling are really apart


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

sara said:


> wow. It's so interesting others experience the same fucked up shit as I do. I don't understand why this happens to us, we seem so normal and rational! We even know out thoughts are weird and not real - but we can not FEEL they're not.
> 
> I have this feeling too... but more on a conceptual level. It's like... I know I'm me and I can't experience other peoples experiences. But it's like I feel the world doesn't consist of small entities but some whole entity. Like we are all just atoms and stuff that melt into each other. I melt into the air and ground and universe. Like some buddhist-mindfulness-stuff but just scary and confusing. There is no difference between me and objects around me, they are just there. Aswell as me.
> 
> ...


Basically because we're fucked up...

I feel like everything i once knew is gone with the wind. including the things i used to know about what i could expect from myself.
And its so fucking weird i just dont know how to make real progress...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

TheGame said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have this INCREDIBLY sick and disturbing symptom to DP/DR that just wont go away. I feel other peoples bodies in my own. Their faces and their body parts sort of latch onto my own.
> 
> ...


I used to have this REALLY BAD. If I simply even THOUGHT of a person, I would feel like them. Time made it go away, kind of...(I got used to it.)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I experience feeling like I am other people all the time. Especially my mom. It feels like internally I am her rather than me. It's such a horrible experience. It's like my soul has been taken and replaced with someone else's. I have yet to understand this. It's one of my most frustrating symptoms. It's like being possessed by other people kind of. = / What gives?


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I experience feeling like I am other people all the time. Especially my mom. It feels like internally I am her rather than me. It's such a horrible experience. It's like my soul has been taken and replaced with someone else's. I have yet to understand this. It's one of my most frustrating symptoms. It's like being possessed by other people kind of. = / What gives?


Exactly. I relate alot this and ones above. Glad to know others get it.

Does anyone sort of sometimes feel naked and exposed in a way. As if they're exposed to everything at once and out of their own little world? I know it can be the opposite in a way at the same time, as in you feel so in your own head. But I mean feeling like your minds basically wondering around where it pleases and sort of absorbing evverything?
The thing is I hate this but feel helpless to it sometimes. Its as if I can exist with it ok, but deep down I know its not right for me and I'm battling it. I noticed this is kind of the feeling I got before panic attacks. And it would go after the attack and I'd realise it was just a mind trick. Only now I haven't panicked recently probably because my body/mind cant be bothered as its tired out haha. Anyone relate to this? I don't want to adapt to it. Hopefully it'll go? Am I right that this won't take over if I cant panic? I dont want to become how it makes me feel.

Also does anyone get thoughts or feelings that are opposite to your true self almost. Asin your brains telling you you are a certain way you dont want to be, or you feel like you've done something you wouldnt want to do, even though you didn't do it and only thought it?

Oh and one other thing (mayaswell add). Does anyone ever feel like someones flicking dimensions with a remote in your head? Like one day a room with have a certain feel, them the next it will change slightly? And so on. Almost like it wont let you get comfortable?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sacredrealm said:


> Does anyone sort of sometimes feel naked and exposed in a way. As if they're exposed to everything at once and out of their own little world?


Absolutely. I know exactly what you're talking about.



> Also does anyone get thoughts or feelings that are opposite to your true self almost. Asin your brains telling you you are a certain way you dont want to be, or you feel like you've done something you wouldnt want to do, even though you didn't do it and only thought it?


Yes, like I think, act, behave, and feel the exact opposite of who I really am. Is this OCD? It's so frustrating. It's like something is controlling me to be the opposite of what I want to be and who I really am, and I am not in control. Is it like that for you?


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Absolutely. I know exactly what you're talking about.
> 
> Yes, like I think, act, behave, and feel the exact opposite of who I really am. Is this OCD? It's so frustrating. It's like something is controlling me to be the opposite of what I want to be and who I really am, and I am not in control. Is it like that for you?


Ah, nice to know someone else knows. Not that its a good thing that you do haha.

Yeah! I wondered if it was OCD too. But I usually assume not just because I don't do rituals to combat it. But if you dont have to do that for it to be categorized as that, maybe it is. But yeah, it effects all areas really. It could spoil the thought of sex even. Because I feel almost like it'd make me feel like one of those idiots you see in porn who are arrogent and so on haha. Even though I know I'm far from that haha. Or just like any type of person I know I'm really not/dont want to be. It makes me not want to do anything untill I feel fully me and sort of be reclusive and find my own world again. As just the thought of college and things seems to make it worse. Its asif going there or other people places makes me suck in the frequencies of everyone else. Not true of course. But what the mind makes you think.

I'm just trying to make myself believe that I can get back to my own more comfortable frequency. It just seems very on/off. But when your in a frequency you don't like, does anyone else feel like they're stuck in it? Even though you've moved in and out of it several times?

I drank some coffee earlier. I'm not all shaky or paicky, but I feel all this stuff strongly and almost helpless to it. Could the coffee have made it worse, and if so will it wear off?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

sacredrealm said:


> Its asif going there or other people places makes me suck in the frequencies of everyone else.


I wonder if it's a coping mechanism since we have a weak sense of self. So we take in other people's frequencies in hopes of being someone since we don't know who we are.


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I wonder if it's a coping mechanism since we have a weak sense of self. So we take in other people's frequencies in hopes of being someone since we don't know who we are.


Yes, good idea.

Was just thinking Could it be possible, that we are actually feeling our normal feelings, but DP is telling you that it doesnt belong to you and is someone elses?

I cant work out whats going on for me as I felt hopeless yesterday, almost actually as if id come back to reality but it not being nice, and today feel like someone else is controlling me but cant do anything about it and my feeling "ok" is someone elses "ok" not mine.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I merely think that the neurons in our brains are leveled to the ground and that usual stimuli gets exadurated in our experience of the world.
Its much like how we feel we must control our emotions and that they are so big because of dp that we must learn to condence them and control them so that we can come into balance again.

Its our brains playing tricks on us that it normally wouldnt. Its not some special thing really. You just pick up on other peoples frequencies i think and that is then exadurated to the point of us feeling like the other person. I look at it sort of like empathy. But empathy times 10.









Its the most annoying fucking thing ever however...This also applied to household things for me for a short period. And its just a boundary thing i think...(i used to get the modem from my computer to fit where my face should be xD) (thats gone now







)


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

TheGame said:


> I merely think that the neurons in our brains are leveled to the ground and that usual stimuli gets exadurated in our experience of the world.
> Its much like how we feel we must control our emotions and that they are so big because of dp that we must learn to condence them and control them so that we can come into balance again.
> 
> Its our brains playing tricks on us that it normally wouldnt. Its not some special thing really. You just pick up on other peoples frequencies i think and that is then exadurated to the point of us feeling like the other person. I look at it sort of like empathy. But empathy times 10.
> ...


Haha!

Yeah true. I don't like searching for theries on it because I'll literally scare myself and think something bigs happening. Infact some theories on it made me worse after reading.

I even feel this though sometimes when alone, not with objects, like you, but just as in not feeling always contained where you are. As if your minds just running riot going wherever it chooses. Like for example say I went to college the day before, and am in the house the day after it sort of feels like the images of being at college are imprinted and feel like I'm still half there but home at the same time. Its just like a big rollacoaster of different feelings, and not necesserily just happy/sad but feelings as in environmental feelings.

Does anyone somehow feel like they've done something just by thinking about doing it? Or feel like they're now a bad person for doing something you haven't even done, or haven't actually acted how your minds telling you you are?


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> This sounds like an OCD symptom:
> 
> Obsessions are unwanted ideas or impulses that repeatedly well up in the mind of a person with OCD. Common ideas include persistent fears that harm may come to self or a loved one, an unreasonable concern with becoming contaminated, or an excessive need to do things correctly or perfectly. Again and again, the individual experiences a disturbing thought, such as, "My hands may be contaminated -- I must wash them" or "I may have left the gas on" or "I am going to injure my child." These thoughts tend to be intrusive, unpleasant, and produce a high degree of anxiety. Sometimes the obsessions are of a violent or a sexual nature, or concern illness. (NIMH)
> 
> http://www.mentalhelp.net/poc/view_doc.php?type=doc&id=439&cn=6


Well if it was that, could it seem worse with having DP symptoms also?
I dont do any rituals to combat thoughts. So Ive never thought of myself as having that. Although I guess you can just have the thoughts/feelings side maybe.


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> Yes, I have OCD and you can have obsessive thoughts without the rituals. Also the thoughts can be mild or very intense - not saying this is what you have, but it's one of the symptoms of OCD which can really mess your head if it gets out of control. Not sure if it's worse with DP but it can co-exist.


Mess up your head as in real damage? Or just temporary feeling?


----------



## sacredrealm (Mar 8, 2011)

j4mtj said:


> No, no, it just makes you very anxious and can cause panic attacks, no physical damage to your head.


Yeah good. Well Ive just been through a period of panic attacks. For months. But atm its like the feelings continue but with no panic attack. In a way it feels like I need to panick to release them. As I always felt better after an attack (after the first few). Could this just be because Ive drained/tired my mind for now?


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

It doesnt even have to be OCD..It can just be an overacuteness to acting strange or weird to others. Or just an overawareness of right and wrong.

I do however tend to obsess alittle about how im acting in social settings (who doesnt from time to time) But it isnt OCD.

Even though its not a harmoneus state to be in its not OCD.

For it to be OCD i think that you must have those thoughts recurrently. And they need to be the dominant part of a persons problem. And this doesnt seem to be the case..


----------



## thebluanimal (Apr 1, 2011)

i feel this too, although more on a theoretical level than perhaps a physical one, aka, it's not like i actually feel other people's body parts as my own, but more like i get this idea that their mind could be my mind. sometimes i will find myself fixating on a specific person, getting so wrapped up in what their thoughts and experiences might be that when i sort of come out of it, i realize that i could just detach from my own perspective altogether (so it feels like) and just "be" someone else by neglecting to process any of the physical stimuli from my own life and instead just thinking about that other person and their experiences. it's really, really scary for me because i genuinely fear that i could just lose all touch with my own perspective and start to believe that i am someone else.

one interesting thing i've realized about this though is that it gets worse when i am unsatisfied with my life. when i am sort of bored with my own perspective or feeling like i haven't accomplished anything or feeling jealous of other people, it's like my brain takes the easiest escape route: instead of being trapped in my own DP-riddled existence and trying to FIX things by changing my life (because DP makes it so impossible), i just involuntarily escape to another mentality.


----------

